# Marine F-4 Phantom crash at NAS Barbers Point Hawaii 1971



## daveT (Jan 10, 2018)

A sequence of unfortunate events resulted in the deaths of two Marine Aviators
in their F-4J Phantom at NAS Barbers Pt Hawaii in 1971. The young aviators
required more than luck to control their F-4 Phantom in a crosswind, on a wet
runway and with a blown tire. According to officials, a delay in making a decision
under the circumstances, not the decision itself precluded a successful outcome
although other factors should have been taken into account.

This was one of my long term research projects. I have researched and investigated this site for more than two decades.
We should give those who have gone before us and upon whose shoulders we now stand, a living memory nourished by gratitude for their service and sacrifice to their country.

This story is presented in two parts,
Part 1 story details the events that led up to the crash of a VMFA-212 F-4J Phantom jet.
Part 2 Explores the crash site and documents artifacts from the crash. I also provide information about the future of the site.
note attached documents are compressed to fit web format, uncompressed pdfs available 

As always, I welcome any comments, suggestions and or help with this project.

If anybody knows more about aircraft tire cycles/wear, F-4 Phantom nose gear steering problems, or if 9 flights all in the morning is unusual please contact me. 
Furthermore, If you have photos or info about the crew Lt. Phillip Samuel Skaff and Lt. Edwin David Hughes I would like to know.


----------

